# Looking for mentors to help with R-1820 foundation project



## antrtic (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello All,

My name is Bill Weber and I run the Aviation and Education Foundation in Albuquerque, NM. We try to provide hands on experiences and classes for the future generations of pilots and mechanics within aviation. We have been donated some R-1820 radial engines and are trying to make educational projects out of these for our students. We are seeking mentors that could help us with information and knowledge of the R-1820. Our goal is to make one engine run and at least one other a rotational cutaway, both for training and educational purposes. You can visit our website at www.AandEF.org

If anyone has R-1820 experience and would want to work with us as a mentor in keeping these parts of history alive, please reply back. We have not had much luck in the warbird arena yet. We want to motivate and excite our students and interested educators about the amazing past and incredible engineering of these workhorses. Anyone can email me at [email protected] or you can use the contact form on our website.

Thank you!


----------



## Snowygrouch (Jan 30, 2020)

antrtic said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Bill Weber and I run the Aviation and Education Foundation in Albuquerque, NM. We try to provide hands on experiences and classes for the future generations of pilots and mechanics within aviation. We have been donated some R-1820 radial engines and are trying to make educational projects out of these for our students. We are seeking mentors that could help us with information and knowledge of the R-1820. Our goal is to make one engine run and at least one other a rotational cutaway, both for training and educational purposes. You can visit our website at www.AandEF.org
> 
> ...



Sorry I cant help directly as I live in Scotland, but just to say keep going - the warbird engines community is a little "closed" so dont give up if it seems difficult at first.

Have you tried Mike Nixon at Vintage V12`s ? (for info on the engine)


----------

